# Best Motherboard for under $150



## soshiv (Sep 17, 2007)

Opinions on the best motherboard for under $150 at the egg... something that can be upgraded in the future to a 45nm processor and can handle ddr2-1066.. what do you guys think?


----------



## craig-tx (Dec 26, 2007)

soshiv said:


> Opinions on the best motherboard for under $150 at the egg... something that can be upgraded in the future to a 45nm processor and can handle ddr2-1066.. what do you guys think?


There's a LOT of questions that go along with that:
Do you need onboard graphics?
What / How many of what type of ports do you need?
IDE / SATA / eSATA ports? How many?
USB / Firewire

Basically what is a perfect board for one person, may not be a good board at all for another.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128059&Tpk=GIGABYTE+GA-P35-DS3L

Or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128050&Tpk=GIGABYTE+GA-P35-DS3R


----------



## soshiv (Sep 17, 2007)

No onboard graphics as I will be running an 8800 GTS (G92), at least 8 USB, one SATA hard drive and Im assuming my burner via SATA and thats about it...

I was looking at the Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L that you just pointed out and the Asus P5K-E.. both look like they support ddr2-1066 and 45nm chips i believe for upgrading down the road... but i hear that asus has issues with corsair memory... and that is what i wanted to run was corsair... should i run with OCZ instead?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I would go with the Asus P5K-E (not the WiFi version) as my first choice for that price range.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131225

Check Asus's QVL (qualified vendor list) or go on Corsair's web site and see if either Asus has tested corsair memory in that board or vice versa. If they have you should be all set.


----------

